

Is overclocking over? - adeelarshad82
http://www.extremetech.com/computing/109821-is-overclocking-over

======
safetyscissors
I guess the age of overclocking is kind of over. There are some people out
there that want to push their systems to their limits and also want more bang
for their buck. I remember back in the day when I was still a young lad and
into building PCs, that was all that I cared about. Considering now that we
have CPUs with multiple cores, larger memory capacities, better graphics cards
etc, the edge in performance that overclocking allows doesn't matter as much.
We have to also consider that prices have changed in terms of what you can get
for your money. I remember my parents buying me a Pentium 3 500 with 128MB of
RAM and a CD Burner for $3000 back in the day. For $3000 now, you can get
something really amazing.

~~~
tadfisher
Games are less and less CPU-bound these days as well. A mediocre Core 2 Duo
paired with the latest ATI/nVidia GPU can run pretty much anything out there
(I speak from experience).

Overclocking still has its benefits; you can save quite a bit of cash by
overclocking your 16-slice home render farm or video encoding rig. This is
especially apparent in Intel land, where they charge a $600 markup between the
second-best and absolute best CPU they offer.

